# Dexter Season 3 - FX Channel, Fridays 10pm



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Apologies if there has been a post about the show previously!

Just wondered if there were any other fans out there? It's by far my favourite show at the moment. Not many people in my 'real' life watch it, and I'm bursting to talk about it!​
​


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

I love it, one of my favourite shows!

I am behind though, just starting season 2. 

xxx


----------

